

Teaching Math Without Words - A stunning approach - tete
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7odhYT8yzUM

======
laglad
This is phenomenal. I took a university course in Bifurcation theory and
throughout the course, the language used in trying to explain the concepts
were the inhibiting factor in understanding what was going on. We benefited
greatly from a visual approach. You get to skip over a mental translation
medium and swim in the concepts. Thanks for this.

------
Gilpo
I wish they had versions for iOS devices. I had my credit card ready to buy
these for my kids.

